# speed limit for van towing trailer, anybody know?



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello,

I have a Vivaro Tour van and a trailer under 750kg which I shall be taking to Italy in a few weeks time.

Yesterday I found out to my cost that unlike the UK, vans have a lower speed limit than cars on motorways here in Spain, so I tried to establish the current speed limit when towing my new trailer and found various different answers.

Does anybody here know for certain the legal limit in Spain for a van towing a trailer under 750kg please?

Regards,


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

80kph on motorways and main roads, 70 kph on other roads.


----------



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> 80kph on motorways and main roads, 70 kph on other roads.


This is my problem, I have read what you say in another place, yet on Wikipedia it says Motorways and autovías: 110 km/h for cars and motorbikes, 100 km/h for buses and vans, 90 km/h for trucks and vehicles with a trailer weighing 750 kg or less.

I do not know where to get a definative answer except from a speed cop 

Regards,

Peter


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

From the speed cops' bible:

http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte.../reglamento_trafico/reglamento_trafico069.pdf

Second page, right hand column, sub-paragraphs 2 and 3. This does not include the current temporary maximum speed limit on motorways of 110 kph.

This amends article 48 of Real Decreto 1428/2003

http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte...s_especiales/pruebas_deportivas/RegGenCir.pdf

which contains the outdated information you have read on Wikipedia


----------



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> From the speed cops' bible:
> 
> http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte.../reglamento_trafico/reglamento_trafico069.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks Beachcomber, if I am not reading it wrong, the bible says as follows;

On motorways, cars and motorcycles, 120 kilometers per hour, 
buses, vehicles car-based vehicles and crossovers adaptable 100 kilometers per hour, 
trucks, vehicles articulated trucks, vans and cars with trailer up to 750 kilograms, 90 kilometers per hour.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Yes, sorry, I missed the fact that yours is less than 750kg, so, it is 90kph on motorways, 80 on main roads and 70 on other roads.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

TheGent said:


> Thanks Beachcomber, if I am not reading it wrong, the bible says as follows;
> 
> On motorways, cars and motorcycles, 120 kilometers per hour,
> buses, vehicles car-based vehicles and crossovers adaptable 100 kilometers per hour,
> trucks, vehicles articulated trucks, vans and cars with trailer up to 750 kilograms, 90 kilometers per hour.


& what most people don't realise is that this " vehicles car-based vehicles and crossovers adaptable 100 kilometers per hour, " includes most car- derived vans like Tourneo connect, berlingo , etc. Unless registered as 'turismo'.


----------



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> Yes, sorry, I missed the fact that yours is less than 750kg, so, it is 90kph on motorways, 80 on main roads and 70 on other roads.


Thanks for the verification, what a minefield!

Peter


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

If you are able to read Spanish all current road traffic legislation can be sourced here:

Dirección General de Tráfico

However, you must read them all in conjunction because whilst an older law may say one thing it may be amended by a later one.



gus-lopez said:


> & what most people don't realise is that this " vehicles car-based vehicles and crossovers adaptable 100 kilometers per hour, " includes most car- derived vans like Tourneo connect, berlingo , etc. Unless registered as 'turismo'.


Yes, it also has implications for the frequency of ITV tests.


----------

